# Tranny Swap gone bad 97 on 98



## Text Minister (Jul 8, 2021)

The wiring don’t match


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What's your question? Also, they didn't have an Altima SE-R in 97 or 98, so you may have posted in the wrong section. Vehicle info would be helpful!


----------

